# Side effect of Buserelin or just ill?



## CurlySue

Last time I was on Buserelin I used the sniffer thing, which gave me bad headaches but nothing more. 

This time I am on injections and ever since I started them I have felt abdominal discomfort. Well, the night before last I was aching all over so badly that I did not sleep. I had severe diarrhoea (tmi, I know) and could barely keep anything down. All around where I had been injecting hurt badly. 

Yesterday, I was in such a state that I slept through the entire Europa League game and spent all night getting up to go the loo again. Today is pretty much the same. I feel weak, sick, nauseous, in pain. I feel dehydrated and horrific. My head aches so badly that it's making me feel dizzy. I had such a fever last night that I actually had a skin rash on my arms. Today, I'm just hot one minute and shivering the next. The skin rash is gone but I still feel awful. 

Am I ill or is this the jabs?


----------



## wrightywales

hi hun

glad to see you back on the rollercoaster of ivf. fx its a better out come for you this time
i think you could be ill hun i never had most of them symptoms when i was on buserelin. i did feel some abdominal discomfort headache and dehydration but headaches went when i started drinking more. if you really are worried about it phone the docs and get checked out xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I agree, I had symptoms like wrightywales but not as you have described. They sound pretty severe :( I would def call your doc. It could be a bug but perhaps not if its hurting a lot where you injected.

I hope you feel better soon and the doc can help xxx


----------



## Chesca

Hi CurlySue,

I was on Buserelin injections for first cycle and like Anita I experience some abdominal discomfort along with tiredness, hot flushes and was very emotional. You sound like you may have a bug, but it might be wise to contact your clinic for advise. Hope you start to feel better soon! xx


----------



## CurlySue

Apparently I have 'norovirus' - and I just got my period. So, yeah, I'm throwing up, have severe cramps from period and can't keep any food inside of me. That, plus hot flushes and headaches from these injections. 

Can't get much better, can it?


----------



## wrightywales

awwwww hun sorry your having such a bad time at the mo hope you feel better soon xxxxxx


----------



## Oneday

Thats sounds really rough i was thinking maybe that virus. I did the buserelin injections the first couple the injection site was red and itchy. Also got the headaches and very dehydrated. Its good you got your period though ;-)


----------



## MrsR32

You poor thing, I had the norovirus a couple of months ago so I know how horrid it is but combined with the buserelin side-effects you must really be suffering. I hope it doesn't make any difference to your treatment, at least it's now rather than in a few weeks' time. I felt awful for 24 hours but just took a few days to get my strength back afterwards - scrambled egg was all I could eat for a couple of days! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hope you feel better curlysue! that's horrible. You poor poor thing.

another symtpon I have is I feel so dry down there I can't tell you. Wiping after going to the loo (tmi) is so sore, its so dry!! ugh!!! 

Get better soon xxx


----------



## CurlySue

It's just nasty, isn't it? Everything is just nasty. Wiping, ugh, dry indeed.

MrsR32, it's just horrendous. I don't know if it is worse because I am down-regging or what but I have felt this shite for DAYS now. This is the third day of severe diarrhea and I'm now pretty much projectile vomiting as well. I've got some anti-nausea medication from NHS Direct, now, so that's stopped the sickness but the other curse is still there, plus the period is agony for some reason. 

Just feel cursed :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ugh that is just unbelievable you poor thing and to catch it at such a bad time. You must be so knackered from feeling like this. I would say if you don't start to see an improvement in the next day or so don't go on, you may need more fluids so contact NHS direct again..


----------



## Chesca

Oh hunny sounds like you're having an awful time of it. Down regging can be bad enough with out having a virus as well!! When I was down regging everything just seemed to hurt more, I felt very sensitive and my pain threshold was rubbish! Hope the virus is on it's way out! Feel better soon, xx


----------

